# Testrealm Slayer und Spalta



## Grind-Gamer (20. Februar 2009)

Hallo

Ab heute konnte man die beiden neuen Klassn auf den Testrealm zocken.
Daher stell ich mal die Frage,wie haben euch die Klassen gefallen?

Ich persöhnlich finde die Klassen gut,natürlich noch mit Fehlern.Diese sin sicher bald behoben.Dazu war es echt spannend im t1 sc,pq und orvr.Da waren tausende Slayer und Chopper.Echt Geil,respekt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
#

Gruß Grind


----------



## Stancer (20. Februar 2009)

Grad als ich mir nen Slayer erstellen wollte ging der Server Down 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Also vom Aussehen her rockt er schonmal 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Grind-Gamer (20. Februar 2009)

Ja die Server wurden wegen den Massen Ansturm über Nacht down gefahren.


----------



## Oelekie (20. Februar 2009)

Also ich habe es geschafft den Slayer 2mal bis lvl 4 zu spielen(danach bin ich rausgeflogen und der char funktionierte nicht mehr)

Was ich bis dahin gesehen habe hat mir gut gefallen und ich werde auf jeden fall das Event abschließen und den Slayer anspielen.


----------



## Destross (20. Februar 2009)

Was ich so von den beiden Klassen gesehen habe ist schonmal sehr gu. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die beiden Klassen machen unheimlich viel Spaß und haben sehr viel Styl wie ich finde.

Aber eins fand ich schlecht und zwar. Das im Sc fast nur Spalta gegen Slayer stattfindet fand ich nicht gut ( Ohne heal ist es sehr schlecht  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 )

Aber moschn können sie sehr gut  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## WoozaH (20. Februar 2009)

War doch mit den Rittern/Gardisten nicht anders...das legt sich nach 2 Wochen wieder 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

WoozaH schrieb:


> War doch mit den Rittern/Gardisten nicht anders...das legt sich nach 2 Wochen wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Aber auch die jetzigen Klassen haben sich doch alle noch mehr gefreut^^


----------



## Wayne der 4. (21. Februar 2009)

Jau, das auf dem Testserver 99% aller Chars Slayer/Choppa sind ist doch normal.

Beim Start der Klassen werden es dann wohl so um die 50% in den T1 gebieten sein und nach nem Monat haben wir einen annehmbare Zahl erreicht.
Dann hat jeder rausgefunden ob er bei den Klassen bleibt oder lieber wieder seine bisherige weiterspielt.

Der Choppa ist vom Style schon recht gut gelungen. Aber ich muss sagen, dass ich dem Hammerträger doch nachtrauere, hätte so gern einen als Twink gehabt.
Der Slayer... naja so ein bierbäuchiger Nackedei ist nix für mich.
Mal schauen vielleicht kommt er noch in irgendeinem Addon, auch wenns schwer vorstellbar ist den überhaupt noch als spielbare Version zu bekommen.


----------



## Enos (21. Februar 2009)

Mal ne Frage.. Bin schon länger aus WAR raus.Hat wer ein paar Bilder zu den 2 Neuen Klassen? und ab wann kann man die Spielen ohne aufen Testrealm zu müssen?! Und hat sich die Performance Verbessert?


----------



## Geige (21. Februar 2009)

also man kann sie iwann im märz spielen!
Bilder gibts auf www.war-europe.de!

Ich denke das legt sich nach n paar wochen wieder sobald die masse 
mit den beiden klassen durch ist, probier ich denn Slayer auch mal =D


----------



## EvilDivel (21. Februar 2009)

Ich konnte den Spalta gestern kurz bis Rang 2 zocken bis der Server down ging. Aber was ich bis dahin gesehen hab hat mir gut gefallen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## jon_x(back again) (21. Februar 2009)

ich bleib bei meiner sexy zauberin auch wenns die nächsten wochen sehr hart werden wird ^^


----------



## wildekin (21. Februar 2009)

mal ne kurze frgae: wie komm ich denn auf den testrealm?...hätte nämlich schon lust, mir den choppa mal genauer anzugucken, hab nur leider keinen plan wie^^

danke schonmal für die antworten

mfg wildekin


----------



## heretik (21. Februar 2009)

WoozaH schrieb:


> War doch mit den Rittern/Gardisten nicht anders...das legt sich nach 2 Wochen wieder
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaub ich nicht... nach dem allgemeinen MUSS HABEN der ersten Wochen fiel beim Gardisten/Ritter den Leuten dann doch irgendwann mal auf, dass es ein Tank ist.

Choppa und Slayer sind DÄMÄDSCHklassen, also ist damit zu rechnen, dass sich jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder einen Twink machen wird und sich auch ne Menge Leute als Hauptcharakter darauf verlegen werden, insbesondere Spieler der bereits vorhandenen und mit 1.2 geschickt generften Nahkampfschadensklassen.


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

wildekin schrieb:


> mal ne kurze frgae: wie komm ich denn auf den testrealm?...hätte nämlich schon lust, mir den choppa mal genauer anzugucken, hab nur leider keinen plan wie^^
> 
> danke schonmal für die antworten
> 
> mfg wildekin


Den Warpatch im Warhammerverzeichnis ausführen, und dann kann man den Testserver in der Serverauswahl anwählen, Shivering Isles oder so.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





heretik schrieb:


> Choppa und Slayer sind DÄMÄDSCHklassen, also ist damit zu rechnen, dass sich jeder, aber auch wirklich jeder einen Twink machen wird und sich auch ne Menge Leute als Hauptcharakter darauf verlegen werden, insbesondere Spieler der bereits vorhandenen und mit 1.2 geschickt generften Nahkampfschadensklassen.


Also ich hab meinen Gardisten, und wenn er imba wird trifft ihn eh bald die Nerfkeule, also nur die Ruhe. Freu du dich, du wirst in Zukunft Slayer im laufen zu dir ziehen können, und mit ein bissl absprache der Gruppe kann so ein Slayer sehr schnell tot sein. Und was tot ist kann seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllen.


----------



## heretik (21. Februar 2009)

HGVermillion schrieb:


> Also ich hab meinen Gardisten, und wenn er imba wird trifft ihn eh bald die Nerfkeule, also nur die Ruhe. Freu du dich, du wirst in Zukunft Slayer im laufen zu dir ziehen können, und mit ein bissl absprache der Gruppe kann so ein Slayer sehr schnell tot sein. Und was tot ist kann seine Aufgabe nicht erfüllen.



Öhm... gibt's Klassen, die mit ein bissl Absprache der Gruppe nicht sehr schnell tot sein können?


----------



## HGVermillion (21. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Öhm... gibt's Klassen, die mit ein bissl Absprache der Gruppe nicht sehr schnell tot sein können?


Schwarzorks, aber selbst die trifft nun die nerfkeule ^^ Alles hat seine vor und Nachteile, nun wir bekommen wir halt bald einen Haufen Nahkämpfer um die Ohren gehauen, und der Slayer und der Choppa können auch nicht alles.


----------



## kekei (21. Februar 2009)

mir gefallen die klassen extrem gut, ich frag mich nur ob 100% weniger heal (moral 4 vom spalta) nicht zu viel des guten ist...

hier ein screen für diejenigen die die spaltaz gern sehen wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wayne der 4. (21. Februar 2009)

Tja der Choppa/Slayer muss halt am Anfang etwas mehr bieten um die Leute überhaupt dazu zu bringen nochmal von vorne anzufangen und die 40er in der Ecke stehn zu lassen.

Ich bin mir auch schon fast sicher das im nächsten großen Patch bereits "Anpassungen" vorgenommen werden und es ein großes geheule von Choppa/Slayern gibt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Naja mal abwarten wie es im 40er Bereich so aussehen wird.


----------



## Rayon (21. Februar 2009)

Wayne schrieb:


> Tja der Choppa/Slayer muss halt am Anfang etwas mehr bieten um die Leute überhaupt dazu zu bringen nochmal von vorne anzufangen und die 40er in der Ecke stehn zu lassen.
> 
> Ich bin mir auch schon fast sicher das im nächsten großen Patch bereits "Anpassungen" vorgenommen werden und es ein großes geheule von Choppa/Slayern gibt.
> 
> ...


Och, so lang ists bis 40 nicht. 2 Wochen mit der WE bis 40, eingemottet, 3 Wochen fürn Magus. Choppa wird nur nen Twink, mal sehen wie schnell der hoch ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zukurio (21. Februar 2009)

Stancer schrieb:


> Grad als ich mir nen Slayer erstellen wollte ging der Server Down
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


----------



## joekay (21. Februar 2009)

Ist schon lustig wenn sich haufenweise Slayer und Spaltaz im Szenario auf die Rübe geben.


----------



## lucifermaycry (21. Februar 2009)

Also ich persönlich mach mir auch nen neuen Char und werde die neuen Klassen probieren. Ich wollte sie schon vor dem WAR Release zocken, endlich kommen sie 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (21. Februar 2009)

kekei schrieb:


> mir gefallen die klassen extrem gut, ich frag mich nur ob 100% weniger heal (moral 4 vom spalta) nicht zu viel des guten ist...



Wenn das tatsächlich ein AE Debuff ist sollten das ein paar flinke Heiler im Nu wieder gradegebogen haben.


----------



## Ankar (21. Februar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Ist schon lustig wenn sich haufenweise Slayer und Spaltaz im Szenario auf die Rübe geben.




Jap sieht schon komisch aus, aber warum gewinnen die Spaltaz fast jedes Sc? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (21. Februar 2009)

Mir gefallen die beiden Klassen bisher gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Zu beginn dacht ich mir,dass ich nen Slayer zocken werde,dort der Spalta macht mir doch schon wesentlich mehr Spaß.
Btw,wenn man das Spiel auf (halb)deutsch stellt,steht bei der Klassenauswahl biem Slayer Hammerträger,und beim Spalta steht dann noch "Wenn ihr xxx (weiß grad nicht den genauen begriff) seit,verursacht ihr an eurem Ziel 3600 Schaden.Etwa in der Dimension..Hoffe wir erleben es nicht so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Sam28 (21. Februar 2009)

Ne Moral 4 mit 100% Heildebuff hat der Hexenjäger auch, da gehts das der Beschreibung nach nur auf ein ziel, der DMG trifft dann AE.
Hatte die mal, habe sie aber nicht so oft eingesetzt, auf Moral 4 muss man erst mal kommen und dann noch würdiges ziel zu findenist auch nicht einfach 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fireleaf (22. Februar 2009)

Hab noch netma in über 2 monaten geschafft ein char auf 40 zu bringen. ab 25 wirds einfach heftig...

hab aber gehört der choppa soll stärker sein als der slayer, schon jetzt. also werd ich wohl nen choppa
anfangen. wollt sowieso mal wechsel und genug server gibts ja 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (22. Februar 2009)

Hm,aufm testserver hat der Ork derzeit ca 400 leben mehr,als der Zwerg,aber schätze mal wird durch was anderem Ausgeglichen.
Denke mal,es werden bald 40er Templates anzuspielen sein.Da wird man am ehesten die Balance einschätzen können.


----------



## n0rSly (22. Februar 2009)

hallo
also ich habe ihn angespielt ich finde der sly.. ziehen mehr dmg raus aber der choopa hat mehr leben

hier noch ein paar screens von gestern mittag

grüß norsly


----------



## kekei (22. Februar 2009)

mit lvl 11 bekommen die beiden ihre ersten taktiken... 
als choppa kriegt man eine die einem direkt 44 mehr leben (also 440 hp) giebt...
auf lvl 40 sind das dann 1600 hp dazu!!!!...
ich finde das schon etwas extrem^^'

soweit ich weiß kriegen slayer eine taktik mit rüstung, wie viel ist das denn wenn man fragen darf? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (22. Februar 2009)

ist es richtig das der spalta AOE Pull bekommt ?


----------



## Sam28 (22. Februar 2009)

Der Slayer hat AE Sprüche wenn das gemeint ist, der Spalta wird sowas dann wohl auch haben.


----------



## Senubirath (22. Februar 2009)

Sind die Server gestern doch nochma abgerauscht pder waren sie eigendlich stabil? War zwar gegen abend noch mal on aber habe versucht mich so schnell wie mgl aus den startgebiet zu verziehen weil da mehr los war als man gewohnt ist ^^

60 % der Unterhaltung erinnerte mich doch irgendwie an die 4chan Comunity und als ich es ma angesprochen habe wurde das auch schnell bestätigt.


Aber zu dem Klassen....

Habe zur zeit nur den Choppa gespielt und muss sagen das ich mich doch richtig drauf freue. Auf den SC ist wie gewohnt nur ein prügeln... und die PQ's werden warscheinlich auch sau schnell abgefarmt mit der Klasse.

Nur noch auf das event warten und stof geben um zu denen zu gehören die ihn ne woche früher zocken dürfen ^^


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. Februar 2009)

Frage !

1, Testrealm zocken ohne einen Account geht das ??
2, Grunzt der Spalta auch ordentlich ?
3, Sind die Ork´s GAY Boys weil es nur ein Geschlecht gibt ?
4, Kann man die zwerge mit einer Kettensäge mätzln ? Wie bei GOW2 ?
5, Das war alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Senubirath (22. Februar 2009)

Zu den Antworten:

1: Jap brauchste
2: ISt mir noch  net aufgefallen
3: Nope.... da nach einer geschichte die sich wie pilze vermehren durch sporen
4: falsches spiel
5: ehrlich? schade hat eben spaß gemacht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. Februar 2009)

Senubirath schrieb:


> Zu den Antworten:
> 
> 1: Jap brauchste
> 2: ISt mir noch  net aufgefallen
> ...



1, brauch ich da ein Aktives Abo. Oder reicht es wenn ich mich Anmelde ??


----------



## Senubirath (22. Februar 2009)

aktives abo


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. Februar 2009)

Okai das war alles ! Ich verabschiede mich hier live aus der Bathöhle. Und gebe ab an Cartman aus Southpark Colorado !


----------



## Hirsi325 (22. Februar 2009)

Morgäääähn

Sooo ich hab mich heute auch mal für 2 stunden eingeloggt auf dem Testserver und bin begeistert vom Choppa. Ich werde ihn dennoch nicht weiterzocken, denn ich warte bis er auf die Live-Server kommt.
Event wird sicher auch noch geil, dann steht dem Choppa nichts mehr entgegen. 

Das was mich an den neuen Klassen wundert ist, dass sie sehr viel Schaden machen allein durch die Mechanik, ich denke das wird nochmal nachgepatcht, denn mit lvl 5 einen 300er crit zu machen finde ich schon sehr krank...

MFG


----------



## sTereoType (22. Februar 2009)

hab den choppa zwar nicht lang angespielt, aber es reicht um sagen zu können das er mein main wird. mit allen anderen klassen bin ich bis auf den schami nicht wirklich warm geworden, und da ein vollblut heiler es bis lvl 40 verdammt schwer hat....,naja^^


----------



## Skathloc (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab auch den Slayer mal angespielt, hauptsächlich um mit die Mechanik und die Skills anzuschaun. 
Bin ehrlich gesagt von den Skills ein bisschen entäuscht, da einige Skills mit denen des Weißen Löwen identisch sind. War aber auch klar das gewisse ähnlichkeiten sein werden, man kann den DD ja nicht völlig neu erfinden..
Allerdings der Moral2 AoE-Knockdown hat mich doch überzeugt einen Slayer anzufangen.
Die Taktiken und der AoE-Pfad haben mich aber völlig überzeugt. +Stärke und Kampfgeschick auf einer Taktik ist schon ganz praktisch, man muss halt das -Widerstand umgehen z.B. durch Guard. Zusammen mit der anderen Taktik die +Stärke gibt kann man dann ja auch die Ausrüstung eher defensiv wählen.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Februar 2009)

hab mal wegen der 100% heal reduce taktik nachgeschaut. ist ne moral 4 fertigkeit aus dem "path of da hitta". macht 100% heal reduce an allen feinden in einem radius von 30 fuß um den choppa herum für 10 sek. eine doch sehr starke moralfähigkeit(ok ist ja auch stufe 4) wie ich finde


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Ich hab mal beide probiert, und ich werde wohl einen Choppa anfangen. Gefällt mir ein wenig besser als Slayer, außerdem isser Destro^^
Aber der Slayer macht auch was her...


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (22. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hab mal wegen der 100% heal reduce taktik nachgeschaut. ist ne moral 4 fertigkeit aus dem "path of da hitta". macht 100% heal reduce an allen feinden in einem radius von 30 fuß um den choppa herum für 10 sek. eine doch sehr starke moralfähigkeit(ok ist ja auch stufe 4) wie ich finde



die ist gerade bei keepschalchten zu mächtig, gerade da bekommt man am meisten moral ab und dabei diese fähigkeit einsetzen um tankblock zu schwächen.
aber der choppa wird eh schon wieder der über char, soviel ist nachdem was man so bei den amis lesen kann klar, wenn nicht doch noch einige sachen geändert werden.


----------



## Patso (22. Februar 2009)

ich find di emachen noch bischen zu viel schaden aber naja wird bestimmt generft ( auf jeden fall im Lowlvl bereich  )


----------



## Skathloc (22. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hab mal wegen der 100% heal reduce taktik nachgeschaut. ist ne moral 4 fertigkeit aus dem "path of da hitta". macht 100% heal reduce an allen feinden in einem radius von 30 fuß um den choppa herum für 10 sek. eine doch sehr starke moralfähigkeit(ok ist ja auch stufe 4) wie ich finde



100% healreduce für 10 sekunden ist einfach nur übertrieben. Wie mein Vorposter schon meinte ist das bei ner großen Burgbelagerung oder nem großen Zerg fast schon ein I-win Button. Jede Tankwall geht in 10 Sekunden down, oder wird geschwächt, wenn mehrere Zauberinen ihre Schattengrube oder andere AoEs drauf haun. Zu dem "Basisschaden" der Schattengrube von 299dmg auf st40 kommt ja noch der Int-schaden dazu, und ein eventueller Crit. Und selbst bei hohen Ressis hält man dass nicht lange aus.


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> die ist gerade bei keepschalchten zu mächtig, gerade da bekommt man am meisten moral ab und dabei diese fähigkeit einsetzen um tankblock zu schwächen.
> aber der choppa wird eh schon wieder der über char, soviel ist nachdem was man so bei den amis lesen kann klar, wenn nicht doch noch einige sachen geändert werden.






Patso schrieb:


> ich find di emachen noch bischen zu viel schaden aber naja wird bestimmt generft ( auf jeden fall im Lowlvl bereich  )



Naja das is ja mittlerweile typisch für WAR, dass die neuen Klassen am Anfang viel zu stark sind und dann downgenerft werden^^


----------



## sTereoType (22. Februar 2009)

naja so übermächtig ist das nun nicht, immerhin muss der choppa dafür auch entsprechend die 10 sek leben und erstmal auf moral 4 kommen und 30 fuß ist ebenfalls nicht viel, grad mal 10meter.

edit: hat mal ein höherer choppa getestet wie sich der skillschaden bei 2h und 2 1h verhält? mit lvl 5 und austesten an den wölfen im pferch hab ich kein unterschied festgestellt


----------



## Skathloc (22. Februar 2009)

Der Skillschaden ändert sich nicht, nur der Autoattackschaden und der Autoattackspeed, ist zumindest meine Erfahrung beim WL, da droppen auch Einhandäxte, die keine andere Klasse benutzen kann aber der WL kann kein DW.
Is auch irgendwie logisch. Der Autoattackschaden läuft im hintergrund ja auch weiter wenn man Skills verwendet, da muss ein Zweihänder nicht noch Bonus/Malus gegenüber DW haben. Da macht der AA einfach mehr schaden dafür aber nicht so oft.

Moral4 hat man in ner Burg schnell zusammen.
Der Skill wird aber noch generft denk ich.


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (22. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> naja so übermächtig ist das nun nicht, immerhin muss der choppa dafür auch entsprechend die 10 sek leben und erstmal auf moral 4 kommen und 30 fuß ist ebenfalls nicht viel, grad mal 10meter.
> 
> edit: hat mal ein höherer choppa getestet wie sich der skillschaden bei 2h und 2 1h verhält? mit lvl 5 und austesten an den wölfen im pferch hab ich kein unterschied festgestellt




also um in einer keepschlacht moral 4 aufzubauen braucht man nicht viel machen, passiert in grp fast von alleine, nebenbei gehts auch allene ausser man ist sich zu schade ein bischen aufs tor zu kloppen oder werfen.

10 meter reicht ja mal um den tankblock oben auf der stiege komplett zu erreichen, vorausgesetzt man läuft rauf.


----------



## OfficerBarbrady (22. Februar 2009)

Macht ein paar movies vom Spalta hier rein !


----------



## lucifermaycry (22. Februar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> also um in einer keepschlacht moral 4 aufzubauen braucht man nicht viel machen, passiert in grp fast von alleine, nebenbei gehts auch allene ausser man ist sich zu schade ein bischen aufs tor zu kloppen oder werfen.
> 
> 10 meter reicht ja mal um den tankblock oben auf der stiege komplett zu erreichen, vorausgesetzt man läuft rauf.



/sign
im PvP gehen alle Mechanismen, die erst aufladen müssen extrem schnell. Das gleiche ist ja beim Moralsystem usw...


----------



## Helrok (22. Februar 2009)

ich kann mich täuschen, aber betrifft das nicht die ausgehende ("outgoing") heilung? also ein ae silence für heiler in 10m radius um den choppa?


----------



## heretik (22. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> ich find di emachen noch bischen zu viel schaden aber naja wird bestimmt generft ( auf jeden fall im Lowlvl bereich  )



1.2 bringt "überraschenderweise" Nerfs für die bereits vorhandenen Nahkampfklassen zeitgleich zur Einführung der neuen Klassen. So ist wie schon erwähnt garantiert, dass sich auch ja jeder Sepp und sein Hund die neuen Klassen anspielt.

Außerdem müssen die am Anfang VOLL FÄT UBA sein, damit man noch ein paar ehemalige Spieler zum Wiederabonnieren bringt.

Von daher gehe ich davon aus, dass die Nerfkeule kommen wird, aber bis dahin vergeht noch ein bisschen Zeit... man will ja niemanden vergraulen.


----------



## sTereoType (22. Februar 2009)

Gulba schrieb:


> also um in einer keepschlacht moral 4 aufzubauen braucht man nicht viel machen, passiert in grp fast von alleine, nebenbei gehts auch allene ausser man ist sich zu schade ein bischen aufs tor zu kloppen oder werfen.
> 
> 10 meter reicht ja mal um den tankblock oben auf der stiege komplett zu erreichen, vorausgesetzt man läuft rauf.


...und überlebt
bei einem tank hät ich die taktik als viel schlimmer empfunden. beim spalta denke ich beißt man dabei viel zu schnell ins gras als das der effekt lang genug bleibt. sofern im KT die kommunikation stimmt dürfte man schnell merken das jemand mit angeschmisser M4 da steht und man legt ihn halt schnell.
sobald der spalta im kampf ist fängt ja auch schon an sich wut auf zu bauen und im berserk mode lang genug zu leben um die M4 fähigkeit effektiv zu zünden ist schon sehr schwierig
denke auch wenn man so viele punkte in einen baum steckt, darf das endtalent auch entsprechend stark sein
allerdings stimm ich zu das sie höchst wahrscheinlich generft wird 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## kekei (22. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> edit: hat mal ein höherer choppa getestet wie sich der skillschaden bei 2h und 2 1h verhält? mit lvl 5 und austesten an den wölfen im pferch hab ich kein unterschied festgestellt



mit lvl 15 siehts bei meinem choppa so aus das er mit 2h um einiges mehr drauf haut als mit 2 1h... das liegt aber auch an einem tollen skill der nur mit 2h geht und mit nem crit mehr schaden macht als die moral 1^^ *grad den namen vergessen >_<*
ausserdem ist mein gewählter pfad - der die tolle anti-heal moral4 fähigkeit gibt - auf 2h ausgelegt, damit hat sich diese wahl bei mir direkt entschieden~

Ps: einige sachen beim choppa funzen aber noch nicht so ganz, andere funzen zwar aber gefallen mir nicht so...
auf normal macht ein choppa den normalen schaden, auf furious sollte er +25% machen (bei manchen skills dann auf +75%) und bei berserk +50%.
auf furious macht er aber IMMER +75%... kA wie das bei slayern so ist, aber das könnte ein grund sein wieso wir 90% aller szenarios gewinnen... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


was mir sonst noch nicht gefällt:
dieser 'anstieg' von normal-berserk bleibt manchmal recht lange, manchmal steht er aber nach dem kampf direkt wieder auf normal.
der skill wodurch sich die angriffsgeschwindigkeit der gruppe für 20 sek um 25% steigert (auch hier den namen vergessen xD) stackt anscheinend... soll das so sein?^^

wenn ein stärkerer skill wodurch sich alles wieder auf normal setzt nicht trifft, bleibt die abklingzeit (bei meinem bisherigen lieblingsskill 30 sek) trotzdem da, entweder sollte dieser skill immer treffen, es auf normal zurück gehen auch wenn es nicht getroffen hat oder keine abklingzeit haben... so bringt mich das immer was durcheinander >_<

soviel von mir^^
den choppa werd ich jetzt erst wieder nach dem event spielen, lvl 15 war für mich schön zum testen aber ich möchte mir nicht schon die freude und lust für später nehmen. als twink ist es der choppa allemal wert gespielt zu werden, wenn nicht für mehr...


----------



## Gulba tur Garulla (22. Februar 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> ...und überlebt
> bei einem tank hät ich die taktik als viel schlimmer empfunden. beim spalta denke ich beißt man dabei viel zu schnell ins gras als das der effekt lang genug bleibt. sofern im KT die kommunikation stimmt dürfte man schnell merken das jemand mit angeschmisser M4 da steht und man legt ihn halt schnell.
> sobald der spalta im kampf ist fängt ja auch schon an sich wut auf zu bauen und im berserk mode lang genug zu leben um die M4 fähigkeit effektiv zu zünden ist schon sehr schwierig
> denke auch wenn man so viele punkte in einen baum steckt, darf das endtalent auch entsprechend stark sein
> ...




na so leicht fällt der spata aber auch nicht um auf alle fälle hält er sich lange genug um oben anzukommen und zu zünden, normaler weise hat er ja auch heilleistung im rücken und das nicht zuwenig


----------



## Enos (22. Februar 2009)

Na die 2 klassen hören sich ja Nett an.. Kommen die dann in einer Woche Live auf die Server oder Dauert das diesmal Länger bis die jeder Zocken kann?!


----------



## Ankar (22. Februar 2009)

Sieht schlecht aus für die Ordis, wenn der Choppa noch mehr spieler auf die Zerstörungsseite lockt. Hoffen wir mal der Slayer wird das Ungleichgewicht ausüben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Lg Ankar


----------



## Rorret (22. Februar 2009)

bis jetzt scheinen die leute ja den choppa zu bevorzugen, sprich wieder mehr leute, die destro wählen!
hhmmm...hoffe das die es irgendwie noch ausgleichen - ka wie, aber das müssen sie einfach - sonst spielen demnächst wirklich 80% oder mehr der leute destro chars..... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sicherlich werde auch ich beide karrieren antesten, aber durch die masse der erstellten choppas und slayer, bietet sich mir die einmalige gelegenheit endlich wieder vermehrt die unteren tiers zu besuchen um meine "kleineren" chars weiter zu leveln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

das werde ich natürlich nutzen und slayer/choppa test auf später verschieben......


----------



## Aldaric87 (23. Februar 2009)

Weiß einer ob der 24/25te Februar als Event-Start noch aktuell ist vom letzten Newsletter? Wäre interessant zu wissen, weils mir der Slayer einfach nur extrem angetan hat. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (23. Februar 2009)

denke schon das sich da nichts geändert hat, schlieslich ist der newsletter der fahrplan für den monat und solang mythic/goa nicht in "deutsche bahn" umbenannt werden, wird der fahrplan auch eingehalten^^
also beginnt am 25.2. und endet am 3.3.


----------



## Patso (23. Februar 2009)

juuhu endlich kann ich in ruhe meine low lvl chars ( allle ) lvln 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ( und mich von lauter dummen grünen overpowereden nervigen orks zerlegen lassen *cry*)


----------



## zadros (23. Februar 2009)

Patso schrieb:


> overpowereden



kannst du streichen, zwerge ham die gleichen skills 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Das der Choppa mehr Leben hat als der Slayer liegt daran, dass er zur Zeit noch der falschen HP Tabelle zugeordnet ist 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Wird mit dem nächstem Patch auf Testrealm behoben. Grüsse von Mythic.


----------



## Manic2320 (23. Februar 2009)

Was den Lowlevel Bereich angeht ist der Choppa dem Slayer überlegen, der Choppa hat ungefähr 1/3 mehr Leben, mag vielleicht sein das der Slayer minimal mehr Schaden macht doch das gleich im keinesten Fall die 400-500 Leben aus.
Die Frage ist wie es im Endgame aussieht, aber ich hab das Gefühl da wird sich nicht viel änderen, vor allem der Choppa hat eine Moral 4 mit 100% Healverminderung, der Slayer nur eine mit 50% Healverminderung.
Eins kann man denk ich mit Sicherheit sagen, der Slayer wird das Gleichgewicht auf den Serveren nicht herstellen wie es sich vielleicht viele Ordnungsspieler gewünscht haben, es könnte sogar das Gegenteil passieren und noch mehr Spieler zur Zerstörungsseite ziehen.
Meiner Meinung nach hätte Mythic den Slayer einen Tick stärken machen können als den Choppa um das das Ungleichgewicht der Spielerzahlen ein wenig auszugleichen. Aber mal schaun was Mythic noch alles ändert bis die beiden Klassen auf den Live-Server kommen.


----------



## zadros (23. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach hätte Mythic den Slayer einen Tick stärken machen können als den Choppa um das das Ungleichgewicht der Spielerzahlen ein wenig auszugleichen. Aber mal schaun was Mythic noch alles ändert bis die beiden Klassen auf den Live-Server kommen.



Was dann auf 50/50 Servern zu einem ungerechten Vorteil für die Ordnung führen würde (z.B. auf Erengrad )


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

ach wie ich solche Forderungen liebe:
"Wir müssen stärker sein, weil wir weniger Spieler bei uns haben!" 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Thront (23. Februar 2009)

Snowhawk schrieb:


> ach wie ich solche Forderungen liebe:
> "Wir müssen stärker sein, weil wir weniger Spieler bei uns haben!"
> 
> 
> ...





jo das ist daneben. 

ABER zum thema "stärker usw.."

sie geben ihre gesamte kraft in ihr verhängnis- das heisst ihr leben ist ihnen nichts wert- nur- wenn sie gehn, nehmen sie was mit, oder sterben bei dem versuch.

das sollte stärke-technisch belohnt werden- dann halt weniger leben. das sag ich nicht weil ich slayer-anwärter bin, sondern weil ich es spieltechnisch besser fände dem slayer den status den er nunmal hat auch zu geben.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Februar 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Sieht schlecht aus für die Ordis, wenn der Choppa noch mehr spieler auf die Zerstörungsseite lockt. Hoffen wir mal der Slayer wird das Ungleichgewicht ausüben
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Derzeit auf dem Testserver seh ich immer mittle Auslastung für die Ordnung und geringe für die Zerstörung.
Eventuell zocken viele auch nur nen Slayer,damit sie ungefähr wissen,wie sich der Spalta zocken wird
aber sich beim Versuch ,dies herauszufinden,nicht den Spaß an seinem Release verderben wollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ahja,soll das neue Scenario eigendlich auch auf dem Testserver kommen,oder werden wir diesen 
zum Start bekommen?
Wie war es beim Eisen und Stahl Event?
Eigendlich wär mir es lieber,würden wir dieses erst beim wirklichen Event start sehen,aber sollte
man diesen auch auf dem Testserver spielen können,würd ich ihn mir auch anschauen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Manic2320 (23. Februar 2009)

Als Destospieler kann man da gern lachen, aber es ist nun mal die Wahrheit das es auf den meisten Serveren eine deutliche Überzahl von Destosspielern gibt und nun schaut  es so aus als würde der Choppa noch stärker sein als der Slayer wo ist den hier bitteschön das Gleichgewicht, auf den Server wo die Destos die Vormachtstellung haben wird diese noch weiter ausgebaut.
Man wird sehen was Mythic da noch alles macht, a bissel Zeit haben sie ja noch.


----------



## Snowhawk (23. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Als Destospieler kann man da gern lachen, aber es ist nun mal die Wahrheit das es auf den meisten Serveren eine deutliche Überzahl von Destosspielern gibt und nun schaut  es so aus als würde der Choppa noch stärker sein als der Slayer wo ist den hier bitteschön das Gleichgewicht, auf den Server wo die Destos die Vormachtstellung haben wird diese noch weiter ausgebaut.
> Man wird sehen was Mythic da noch alles macht, a bissel Zeit haben sie ja noch.




Wie gesagt, Choppa hat zur Zeit noch die falsche HP Tabelle zugewiesen, deshalb hat er mehr HP 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Gab schon ein Comment von Mythic dazu. Glaube haben die HP Tabelle eines Tanks erwischt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Astravall (23. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Was den Lowlevel Bereich angeht ist der Choppa dem Slayer überlegen, der Choppa hat ungefähr 1/3 mehr Leben, mag vielleicht sein das der Slayer minimal mehr Schaden macht doch das gleich im keinesten Fall die 400-500 Leben aus.
> Die Frage ist wie es im Endgame aussieht, aber ich hab das Gefühl da wird sich nicht viel änderen, vor allem der Choppa hat eine Moral 4 mit 100% Healverminderung, der Slayer nur eine mit 50% Healverminderung.
> Eins kann man denk ich mit Sicherheit sagen, der Slayer wird das Gleichgewicht auf den Serveren nicht herstellen wie es sich vielleicht viele Ordnungsspieler gewünscht haben, es könnte sogar das Gegenteil passieren und noch mehr Spieler zur Zerstörungsseite ziehen.
> Meiner Meinung nach hätte Mythic den Slayer einen Tick stärken machen können als den Choppa um das das Ungleichgewicht der Spielerzahlen ein wenig auszugleichen. Aber mal schaun was Mythic noch alles ändert bis die beiden Klassen auf den Live-Server kommen.



Ähm ja ... Folgendes Zitat lesen:
( Leider hab ich keine Quelle dazu weil auch nur aus dem onlineweltenforum geklaut wo auch keine Quellenangabe dabei war aber stammt wohl aus dem offiziellen Warhammer-US-Forum wo wir Europäer nicht drauf können )



> Mythic Developer posted on the general feedback forum for Slayers:
> 
> "Folks,
> 
> ...



D.h. der Spalta hat moimentan einen Bug ... die mehr leben sind so nicht gewollt und wird gefixt so wie viel viele andere Sachen.

MfG Michael


----------



## Schlork of DOOM (23. Februar 2009)

pure überzahl gereicht noch lange nicht zum sieg.... 

eine "imba" klasse - egal wie zahlenmäßig diese seite auch unterlegen ist, würde das spiel völlig zerstören. zumal man ja jetzt schon stark über das balancing schimpfen könnte, was aber auch viel mit der eigenen wahrnehmung zu tun hat. 

die überzahl von destros ist doch eigentlich blos ein nachteil für uns... keine koordination, keine organisation und tumbes allein in feindliche zergs gelaufe machen die überzahl wieder mehr als wett 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  oder meint ihr es ist ein wunder das die ordnung die erste festung auf averland geraidet hat?


----------



## Salute (23. Februar 2009)

Astravall schrieb:


> D.h. der Spalta hat moimentan einen Bug ... die mehr leben sind so nicht gewollt und wird gefixt so wie viel viele andere Sachen.
> 
> MfG Michael



Wenn dieser "Bug" behoben wird, steht dann der "low hp" Choppa dem "(mehr DMG) und mehr Rüstung" Slayer gegenüber, oder versteh ich das jetzt falsch?


----------



## Manic2320 (23. Februar 2009)

Wer redet hier von "Imba"?
Ich meine einen Tick stärker im Bereich von 5-10% mehr Schaden wie auch immer.

Die Destos Spieler sind ja so arm, die Überzahl von 3:1 ist eine große Bürde, wenn 3 KT auf der Destoseite gegen 1 KT auf Ordungsseite kämpfen ein Wunden das ihr euch so lang vor der Übermacht der Ordnungsseite zur wehr gesetzt habt.
Ne im erst es liegt in der Natur der Dinge das man den Eindruck hat die anderen sind ja besser, stärker und werden bevorzugt.
Aber Tatsache ist das auf den meisten Serven die Destos in Überzahl sind und es im ORvR ein doch ein großer Vorteil ist.


----------



## joekay (23. Februar 2009)

Ich hätte damit gerechnet, dass der Slayer mehr Massen-CC als der Spalta hat, da Destro in dem Bereich bereits die Nase vorn hat aber es sieht nicht nach Ausgleich aus. Stattdessen bekommt der Spalta die wohl besseren 4er Moralfertigkeiten.


----------



## lucifermaycry (23. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Wer redet hier von "Imba"?
> Ich meine einen Tick stärker im Bereich von 5-10% mehr Schaden wie auch immer.
> 
> Die Destos Spieler sind ja so arm, die Überzahl von 3:1 ist eine große Bürde, wenn 3 KT auf der Destoseite gegen 1 KT auf Ordungsseite kämpfen ein Wunden das ihr euch so lang vor der Übermacht der Ordnungsseite zur wehr gesetzt habt.
> ...



/sign
Erengrad ist glaub ich der einzige Server mit mehr Order als Destros. Trotzdem macht das in den Szenarien zum Beispiel kaum was aus. Das ist eher ein Problem im oRvR.


----------



## Jonish (23. Februar 2009)

lucifermaycry schrieb:


> Erengrad ist glaub ich der einzige Server mit mehr Order als Destros. Trotzdem macht das in den Szenarien zum Beispiel kaum was aus. Das ist eher ein Problem im oRvR.




ne bei uns auf carroburg is das auch so...


----------



## Salute (23. Februar 2009)

Als ich das letzte mal vor (ca. 2 Wochen) on war, sah es auf Helmgard auch nicht anders aus.


----------



## Aero_one (23. Februar 2009)

Auf Hergig ... auch ... ach ne doch nicht oder sind da doch mehr Destros ... oder Order ... Kettensäge ?

Mal ernsthaft ... wenn der Slayer &  der Spalta auf die EU Server "aufgespielt" werden, dann sehen wir doch wie es sich entwickeln wird. 
Wenn der Spalta so "imba" sein wird, und noch mehr Spieler zur Zerstörung wechseln, kann es eh nur nachteilig für die Zerstörung sein.

Was bringt es denn bitte 80 % der Spieler eines Realms auf einer Seite sind ...? Genau langeweile im oRvR, daraus Frustration und es werden einige mit War aufhören ... vllt. wird iwann. mal ein richtiges Gleichgewicht herrschen... 

Ich lasse mich einfach mal überraschen vom Slayer und hoffe, das ich dadurch meine SW dadurch ein bissel besser lvln kann ... denn ein Ork mit einem Pfeil im Hals ist ein guter Ork.


----------



## Ankar (23. Februar 2009)

Mikroflame schrieb:


> Derzeit auf dem Testserver seh ich immer mittle Auslastung für die Ordnung und geringe für die Zerstörung.
> Eventuell zocken viele auch nur nen Slayer,damit sie ungefähr wissen,wie sich der Spalta zocken wird
> aber sich beim Versuch ,dies herauszufinden,nicht den Spaß an seinem Release verderben wollen
> 
> ...



Ne ich glaube sehr wenige werden mit dem slayer/choppa t4 erreichen^^ und das neue sc ist ja im t4 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ankar (23. Februar 2009)

Schlork schrieb:


> pure überzahl gereicht noch lange nicht zum sieg....
> 
> eine "imba" klasse - egal wie zahlenmäßig diese seite auch unterlegen ist, würde das spiel völlig zerstören. zumal man ja jetzt schon stark über das balancing schimpfen könnte, was aber auch viel mit der eigenen wahrnehmung zu tun hat.
> 
> ...



Dass wir die erste Festung auf Averland eingenommen haben liegt daran, dass wir uns so gut Organisiert haben, dass ihr nichteinmal die Chance gehabt hätte, sich gegen unsere Regimenter entegenzustellen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Naja man sieht sich auf Averland, und ihr seid gestern vor unserer Zwergenburg gestanden.....was soll denn das xD 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mikroflame (23. Februar 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube sehr wenige werden mit dem slayer/choppa t4 erreichen^^ und das neue sc ist ja im t4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Naja,ich dachte eigendlich daran,das man das neue Scenario sowie das endbalance mit Templates zocken könnte 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lucifermaycry (23. Februar 2009)

Ankar schrieb:


> Ne ich glaube sehr wenige werden mit dem slayer/choppa t4 erreichen^^ und das neue sc ist ja im t4
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Glaube ich auch. War ja mit dem dunklen Gardisten genau das gleiche.


----------



## joekay (24. Februar 2009)

Spalta ist dem Slayer derzeit stark überlegen


----------



## Geige (24. Februar 2009)

aber es ist ja immer noch PTR!
also es kann sich alles noch ändern,und ich denke
wenn der slayer/spalta nicht total OP sind dürften
sich die zustände nach 2-3 wochen wieder normalisiert haben auch wenn 
die beiden sicher keine unbeliebten klassen sein werden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## paxa (24. Februar 2009)

hm wenn die 2 klassen so kommen wird es sehr wenige heiler im t4 geben weil alle die lust drauf verlieren werden
sich andauernd plätten zulassen was vorher eher harmlos war mit hexe/hexenjäger 

ein schwarzer tag für die heilergemeinschaft


----------



## heretik (24. Februar 2009)

joekay schrieb:


> Spalta ist dem Slayer derzeit stark überlegen



Und ich als Hobbypsychologe kann anhand dieser einzelnen Aussage perfekt bestimmen, welche der beiden Factions du spielst.

Ist es nicht herrlich, wie vorhersehbar MMORPG-Spieler sind?


----------



## Manic2320 (24. Februar 2009)

Im Moment ist der Choppa dem Slayer überlegen, ein RR18 Slayer hat 2,9k Leben ein RR 18 Choppa 3k das Problem ist der Choppa hat ienen Taktik die ihm Leben dazugibt auf Stufe 18 sind das satte 750 Leben mehr auf Stufe 40 sollen es sogar 1600 Leben sein. Also kommt ein Choppa RR 18 auf satte 3,8 Leben im vergleich ein Salyer hat 2,9k.
Zwar macht der Salyer meiner Meinung nach ein wenig mehr Schaden kann diese "mehr Leben" aber dadurch in keinster Weise wegmachen, weiters hat ein Choppa Moral 4 mit 100% Heilunterdrückung Salyer nur mit 50% Heilunterdrückung, ansonst dürften die Skills der den beiden Klassen sehr gleich sein, man könnte schon fast sagen einfach nur andere Bildchen genommen.
Bis zum Live gehen der Klassen dauert es ja noch eine etwas da kann Mythic noch einiges änderen, wobei Mythic nicht gerade bekannt ist für ihre Balance der Klassen.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Bis zum Live gehen der Klassen dauert es ja noch eine etwas da kann Mythic noch einiges änderen, wobei Mythic nicht gerade bekannt ist für ihre Balance der Klassen.



Da musst ich schon schmunzeln. Ich meine, derzeit ist das Spiel ja doch sehr gut balanced (ja JdK und Sigi sind etwas OP, aber ok, das werden immer 1-2 Klassen sein, daher gibts ja Balancing).

Hoffentlich beeilen sie sich mit den beiden Klassen/dem Patch. Will eigentlich nciht mehr warten^^


----------



## heretik (24. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Choppa dem Slayer überlegen, ein RR18 Slayer hat 2,9k Leben ein RR 18 Choppa 3k das Problem ist der Choppa hat ienen Taktik die ihm Leben dazugibt auf Stufe 18 sind das satte 750 Leben mehr auf Stufe 40 sollen es sogar 1600 Leben sein. Also kommt ein Choppa RR 18 auf satte 3,8 Leben im vergleich ein Salyer hat 2,9k.



Der Choppa verwendet derzeit laut Mythic noch eine falsche HP-Tabelle. Wird noch geändert.


----------



## sTereoType (24. Februar 2009)

das er die falsche hp tabelle hat stimmt, aber dank der taktik doch schon etwas überlegen.
was anderes: sagen wir mal ich schließ das morgen beginnende event mit meinen schami auf helmgart ab, ist es dann möglich auf anderen servern auch nen slayer zu erstllen auch wenn ich da nicht das event abgeschlossen hab?


----------



## Manic2320 (24. Februar 2009)

Pymonte schrieb:


> Da musst ich schon schmunzeln. Ich meine, derzeit ist das Spiel ja doch sehr gut balanced (ja JdK und Sigi sind etwas OP, aber ok, das werden immer 1-2 Klassen sein, daher gibts ja Balancing).
> 
> Hoffentlich beeilen sie sich mit den beiden Klassen/dem Patch. Will eigentlich nciht mehr warten^^



WAR ist zwar auf einen guten Weg was die Blance angeht, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das noch ein längerer Weg und frag mal alte DAoC Spieler wie Mythic da die Balance hinbekommen haben, in 7 Jahren haben sie es nicht geschaft die Klassen und Reiche auszubalancieren, da gab es immer wieder diverese Überklassen.



heretik schrieb:


> Der Choppa verwendet derzeit laut Mythic noch eine falsche HP-Tabelle. Wird noch geändert.



Das wurde schon geändert und was hat eine falsche HP-Tabelle mit einer Taktik zutun die dir Leben dazugibt.


----------



## Pymonte (24. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> WAR ist zwar auf einen guten Weg was die Blance angeht, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das noch ein längerer Weg und frag mal alte DAoC Spieler wie Mythic da die Balance hinbekommen haben, in 7 Jahren haben sie es nicht geschaft die Klassen und Reiche auszubalancieren, da gab es immer wieder diverese Überklassen.



Was aber normal ist, 100% Balance gibts nicht.

Hab gestern auch mal nen Slayer angespielt. naja, in den Szenarien haben eindeutig die Destros äh Choppas die Nase vorn 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Aber ansonsten eght er schon gut ab, stylisch ist er aufjedenfall. Vor allem wenn er im Kapf "Töte mich endlich!" oder "Erlöse mich von meinem Eid!" ruft, auch wenn die Zwergenstimme das sehr weinerlich rüberbringt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da hätt ich mehr 'Zorn' erwartet


----------



## Salute (24. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> Im Moment ist der Choppa dem Slayer überlegen, ein RR18 Slayer hat 2,9k Leben ein RR 18 Choppa 3k das Problem ist der Choppa hat ienen Taktik die ihm Leben dazugibt auf Stufe 18 sind das satte 750 Leben mehr auf Stufe 40 sollen es sogar 1600 Leben sein.




Du meinst wohl in einer 1on1 Situation, dann vielleicht schon. Obwohl, man erst bis max Lvl warten sollte bevor man mit dem "weinen" beginnt. Außerdem ist WAR bekanntlich ein Gruppenspiel und welche Klasse nun 1on1 stärker ist (gerade bei Spiegelklassen) ist eigentlich eher nebensächlich. Nicht zu vergessen das der Slayer eine Rüstungstaktik hat und wie du schon sagtest etwas mehr Schaden macht.

Edit: Das mit der 100% debuff Heilung ist allerdings schon etwas übertrieben. Wird aber bestimmt noch gesenkt, wäre ja sonst langweilig.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heretik (24. Februar 2009)

Manic2320 schrieb:


> WAR ist zwar auf einen guten Weg was die Blance angeht, aber meiner Meinung nach ist das noch ein längerer Weg und frag mal alte DAoC Spieler wie Mythic da die Balance hinbekommen haben, in 7 Jahren haben sie es nicht geschaft die Klassen und Reiche auszubalancieren, da gab es immer wieder diverese Überklassen.



Lass mich raten, dummerweise hatten grad immer die beiden ANDEREN Reiche die Uberklassen? Hab ich Recht?

Und wegen der Taktik musst du dir keine Sorgen machen... sobald irgend eine Faction was hat, was die andere nicht hat, wird lange genug geheult, bis der "Vorteil" weg ist.


----------



## Salute (24. Februar 2009)

heretik schrieb:


> Und wegen der Taktik musst du dir keine Sorgen machen... sobald irgend eine Faction was hat, was die andere nicht hat, wird lange genug geheult, bis der "Vorteil" weg ist.




Ja genau da wirschon dabei sind: Nehmt dem Black Orc die Selbstheilung und dem Eisenbrecher die CC´s aus dem Zweihandpfad weg, denn somit sind die total OP im 1on1.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

